# Bloquer email



## spitfire378 (30 Juin 2005)

Bonjour j'aimerai savoir si il est possible sous des logiciels comme entouurage ou mail de bloquer certains messages entrant dont je connais l'adresse. Exemple des pubs "price....ster" "ca..ga" etc...qui commencent a me brouter. Merci d'avance.


----------



## jhk (30 Juin 2005)

Dans Mail : Menu Mail/Préférences/Onglet "Règles". C'est très simple, tu verras.


----------



## spitfire378 (30 Juin 2005)

Merci beaucoup jhk


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2005)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Dans Mail : Menu Mail/Préférences/Onglet "Règles". C'est très simple, tu verras.


 
Ce n'est pas un vrai blocage, mais au moins en créant une règle ad hoc, tu pourras envoyer directement les mails en question vers la corbeille.


----------

